# floods



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Right now there are a lot of places around the country that are or are going to be in a flood state-so be safe out there.
if you are one of the people that have lost do to this flood -my condolences 
*watch, learn*: watch and use this as a example of what can happen, learn what works and what doesn't.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's a flood warning here from tonight till tomorrow night.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stay safe everyone. Don't try to walk through fast water; just 2 feet can take you right down.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

North Platte Nebraska's favorite newspaper - The North Platte Bulletin
As far as I know they still have not recovered the bodies.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

fortunate to be on high ground. Keeping an eye on the flood channel behind our place.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We have a lake that was turned into drainage for a hotel a Walmart and a Lowes. It's higher than it was before the drain went in. I'm worried but I don't think it will be an issue for us, we are far enough away, some are beach front were not. Water goes into the lake by a natural stream and the drain and exits by another stream. The exit should stay open.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

It's all because of global warming/climate change.

Just ask The Weather Channel propagandists.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't care what why or who is causing it just wishing everyone the best and to stay safe and dry.


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

I-35 at the Texas/Oklahoma State line could possibly be shut down due to new record height of 41'


----------

